# Theys chewing!



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ES Lures. Support your locals!
This front has to turn on the big Jauns.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work Al. Where can you pick up those lures? They look a lot like glass minnows.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

They do and dont...they contain a secret, Paul. My bro in law picked up for me in Frisco


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice - thanks for reporting.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.eslures.com/


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Were you using that for bait..its pretty tiny


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They are ES Lures Not One Armed Bandit Lures.. Lee makes them.. 

JAM


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

How do you fish it...Or work it sort of speak?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

KEVIN said:


> How do you fish it...Or work it sort of speak?


Sling it as far as you can and reel it in - fast for Spanish, slower for Blues.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JAM said:


> They are ES Lures Not One Armed Bandit Lures.. Lee makes them..
> 
> JAM


ES lures, Glass minnows, Bandit Lures..what matters is that they catch fish and were made and bought in Hatteras.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

AL_N_VB said:


> ES lures, Glass minnows, Bandit Lures..what matters is that they catch fish and were made and bought in Hatteras.


Some guys just get it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish AL. Congrats.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I would think it that it Matters to the Folks making the Lures.. Bandit don't make NOTHING.. Lee & Bob Anderson (ES Lures) and Jim Dargus (Glass Minnows) and Will Andersen (Herbie Lures) .. Don't get me wrong we appericiate your support of the Island, but all those guys are in competition. They all work and they are all my Friends.. JAM


----------



## millertime (Sep 10, 2012)

Is that not a stingsilver?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No harm no foul John. I love and support Hatteras. Correct recognition is due. I will see you this winter when the BFTs start showing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

millertime said:


> Is that not a stingsilver?


Nope......


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Upon further inspection of that picture I noticed something that I hadn't seen before and I could swear I see a spot on the tail of that Rockfish.

Al, where you been fish'n dude ?? In a fantasy land where the Pups and Rocks are hump'n and you can only catch them with lures made south of the Bonner bridge ??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jay b...I am still here.I have my fishing times and methods on a strict schedule. Either I am getting too old or I am dialed in on these fish....lol. I will be on the beach for a couple of weeks.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Pretty cool, nice lure but wheres the fish?


----------

